# Help! Puppy obsessed with older dachshund!



## KROtis1512 (Apr 24, 2020)

So we got our Vizsla pup exactly a month ago and it’s been anything but easy. He is almost 12 weeks old. I love him to death but I’m literally at my wits end and don’t know what the right thing to do is, so any advice is appreciated. We had planned on waiting to get a puppy until our dachshund passed but with this quarantine we wanted to take advantage of the time at home

Our dachshund is 13 years old and won’t show our pup even an OUNCE of attention and it makes the puppy crazy...it’s all he focuses on, he obsesses over the dachshund which is causing a lot of havoc. I feel so bad that our older dog won’t give him any attention but he just won’t. I’ve always heard Vs are Velcro dogs and ours rarely gives us the time of day because he is constantly worrying about our dachshund. It’s making it so hard to connect with him the way we had all hoped. He is constantly stealing the old dogs blankets, bones, food, etc right out from under him no matter how much we try to stop him. He wants to play so so badly but the old man just won’t. It’s sad and after a month of no change...frustrating and exhausting. Having this adorable little pup has been one of the hardest things I’ve done. He hates the crate...although we work on it consistently each day. He is house trained and has learned some basics such as sit, down, shake, stay, etc. He has the “sharkies” BAD for the first 2-3 weeks where he was bruising and in some cases drawing blood on me and the kids. He has finally gotten better about the biting thank goodness.
He can be so sweet and one the rare instance when he’s not obsessing over the other dog, his cuddles are the absolute best!

Has anyone every brought a V pup home with an older dog and been through this situation? I’m just looking for some advice because I’m wondering if we are in over our head and maybe bringing a pup home with our older dog was just not a good idea.

Thank you for listening and offering any advice!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You need to gate off a area, so the pup can't pest him all the time. Even dogs that like puppies, need a break from them.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It is disconcerting, but common.
We have had cats in the house with our dogs for many years.They were never "friends', and largely left each other alone.Within an hour of bringing Finn into the house last thanksgiving, at 8 weeks old, they were all in the cellar and didn't really come up into the house for a few months. He was relentless!!! (Our cats have always had the cellar to themselves to get away from the dogs, and the dogs are never allowed in the cellar.)
Through the winter they started coming back up into the house when they knew he was put away in the crate, and now everyone largely comes and goes as they please, but he can still be a jerk with them. I hate to say this, but I really wish one of them would "nail him", and give him a little tune up.
Your dachshund has a heart of gold. I'm surprised he hasn't had a "wall to wall conversation" with the new puppy. It's coming though. Dachshunds are tough little guys! 
They'll work out their relationship, but you need to referee for a few months. As Texas Red suggested, you will have to separate them. This allows you to give the older dog the attention he needs and wants, and the focus of the young puppy. You're in for a few more months of adjustment.
How much activity is the puppy getting each day. At three months old now he should be outside on a long lead, able to blow off a little energy. Get a leash on him and take him out and away from the dachshund, and the other distractions. 
It's a work in progress each day, and Vizslas can be very difficult for the first few months, as you're finding out. Not all will be "Velcro dogs" right off the bat, but when they do finally settle out and chill. They're just amazing to have around the house. You just have to give it some time, and sometimes some "tough love". His body is immature right now, but his brain is maturing much, much, faster. He'll have his adult brain in another months or so.He can handle more complex commands and situations, he just can't do it for long periods. It's time to start the obedience phase training of his development. Sit, Stay, Heel, Come. Multiple short lessons, each day. 
You kind of have to get control of him now. It will only get more difficult as time goes on. You make his decisions for him, not the other way around. You don't have to dominate him, or get rough. Just firm, consistent, and predictable.
There is no real "work" on the crate training. They go in, end of story. You determine his daily routine, not the other way around.Your puppy needs 14+ hours of sleep each day, and there is no reason it can't all be done in the crate, thus giving everyone a break.


----------



## Jasmina (Jan 29, 2020)

Hmm... I have the same pair at home. The only difference that Jack was already 10 months old and Darth the sausage dog 12 years. The age gap between them is too big and also the temperament of both dogs. Darth is king of the world, fearless, with quite the attitude. He walks down the street like he owns the place  He is..what i would call grumpy old man - you know those guys sittin on porch yelling at kids if they are loud?   . At the beginning Jack was barking at Darth, pestering him, trying to play with him, getting all nervous, out of his mind when Darth wouldn't have any of it. Only thing that helped me/us... I separated them, i put Jack on leash when Darth was around, there were few minor corrections - like @gunnr said i played referee and i let Darth to have a "wall to wall conversation" with him  There wasn't any agression. But he did set a tone with Jack. So Jack now looks under his feet, where the little monster is, he lets him out the door first, he does a big circle around Darth if he's sleeping, etc. They don't hate eachother, they tolerate eachother. Like i already said on this forum. To get to this point was a huge success for me. Imagine - went on walks 3 times per day - 1 walk with Jack, one walk with Darth, one walk all together, going to work (8hrs), being a mother to another (both Jack and Darth are as well) stubborn child - my daughter, contacting trainer for Jack, training Jack... I imitated panda with dark circles under my eyes, walking around like a scarecrow - chasing away co-workers  And above all... i low key expected things to happen sooner rather than later. Don't do that mistake. Take your time, don't expect too much too soon. 


I train them together, so good things always happen if they are close to eachother, they do wag their tails when they sniff eacother, are happy to see eachother, but Darth will never play with Jack. Period. When Jack is sleeping or when he is completly calm, Darth comes to him and settles his bum near Jack.


----------



## acrow311 (Sep 26, 2019)

We have an 11 month old Vizsla, a 4 year old dachshund and an 8 week old weimaraner (who we have had for two weeks). The Vizsla, Phoebe, was a new experience. Witching hour nightly, zoomies, and wanted to play or sleep, no in between.

Now, only at 11 months phoebe is 1000% better. She relaxes and is every bit a velcro dog. She loves her runs and does occasionally get the zoomies if we don't take her for a few miles at least every other day, but overall a fantastic family dog.

Now Luna, the Weim, is the one who tries to terrorize Phoebe. The weiner hasn't played with her once, but Phoebe is a patient gentle big sister.

It will get better and your V will steal your heart.


----------



## Vegas Vizsla (May 3, 2020)

We got our V, Henry, at 10 weeks old, and he met our 7-year-old Yorkie, Bella. She absolutely hated him until about 2 weeks ago, and he is now 5 months old. Wouldn't give him the time of day. We kept them separated about 80% of the time, because even then he was just too big, and didn't know his own strength around her. He also has what we call "Land Shark Freak Mode," and it's pretty wild, and he has given her a lot of anxiety. Now, after some time and much work, they can be in the same room together and co-exist. She has lost her luster to him, and he isn't so scary for her. She has given him a few appropriately placed nips on the nose, which helps a lot. It's important to help the older dogs establish their dominance in the pecking order. We're getting there. It just takes time, and you will get there too! Have faith.


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

Experiencing every bit of what people have said above. We had a previous V that passed 7 years ago and he was the most docile velcro dog. Got him at 4 months and he immediately bonded with our 7 year old Husky. Not an aggressive bone in his body.

Fast forward, and we now have two older dogs in the house - a 14 year old female Husky and a 16+ year old Lab cross that unfortunately is on his last legs (literally). We thought that a V would be the perfect dog for these late years as our previous one had been so gentle with dogs and humans alike, but Twix our new guy (got him at 8 weeks, now 14 weeks) has been a completely different experience. All he wants to do is "kiss" Leo, our gentle giant and he won't have it. He gets in his face constantly and licks his mouth. Our Husky put Twix in his place from day one so he gives her a wide birth in the house and they've already started to bond when outside. We try and protect Leo and correct Twix, but that just reinforces that Leo is helpless and Twix is back to him every opportunity he gets. The sad part is that he's a good dog and there's no aggression or dominance in what he's doing, he just wants a play partner and Leo wants none of that.

Aside from that he's a chewer and a nipper which our other guy wasn't and he does go into psycho shark mode at least a couple of times a day. Usually after just getting back from a huge off-leash run (where ironically he's calm and obediant)! I work with him and run him 3x daily and he's picking up quickly, but when he goes crazy there's no solution that I've found. Corrections just get him more riled up and it's the one time that he gets aggressive. Calmly pushing him off works to a point, but we're just humoring him.

Bottom line, he's a great pup but seems like our first was the exception and what we're all experiencing is typical V puppy behavior to be worked through.


----------



## KROtis1512 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your replies!! I’m learning each day with our little guy! I have tried separating the two a little more the last couple of days which seems to be working a little better. I have let George, our dachshund, “show him who’s boss” a few times...he just runs after him and acts tough basically...but I can’t help but giggle because it sounds like George wants to eat the puppies face off and the puppy is literally excited just to get some sort of attention from him lol lord help me! Anyways, it sounds like it’s just going to take time and I’m hoping one day they can be friends...or even Just cordial roomies!! I remind my kids (and myself) every single day...he’s just a baby, this too shall pass, and it will all be worth it. We get out of him what we put into him. Love the rotten little fella!
Once again! Thank you guys for your encouragement, tips and stories!!  So happy to be apart of the V community!


----------

